
Metasploit – A Walkthrough of the Powerful Exploitation Framework - manishmshiva
https://medium.com/manishmshiva/metasploit-a-walkthrough-of-the-powerful-exploitation-framework-6974c4ed0ea7
======
greenie_beans
one time i downloaded metasploit onto my computer and my anti-virus software
freaked out

~~~
0xdeadb00f
As it probably should have.

